# Women's 60s Huffy Corvair, Camaro tank



## atencioee (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm looking for a women's Huffy Corvair tank...the one that does NOT have a switch and has "Corvair" on the side...not the top.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 9, 2018)

@partsguy Is there such a thing?

There is a plain white lighted tank on eBay, whole, I needed that if you don't and @bcrawf283 Bruce Crawford in Ohio can make the decals, that's what he specializes in.


----------



## atencioee (Jun 10, 2018)

I seen that white one on Ebay...you can order it if you want. I like it and it is shaped very similar. However, the one I'm looking for does not have a light nor the switches. It's important that I get the right one because I have a men's corvair, which has it's tank, and a women's bike which is missing half the tank and I would like to restore the set. 
You are saying that Bruce Crawford makes decals for vintage Huffy bikes?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 10, 2018)

You give him dimensions and he makes about anything, not to mention he sells the oval head badge decal for those tank bikes.

PS I had no bites and I don't have Paypal. And I think he has pictures of the Apollo? tank I sent him. He also made the decals for my Rollfasts Rosa and Beryl.


----------



## atencioee (Jun 10, 2018)

I didn't realize you were tge one selling the white huffy tank. What huffy bike and what year did you get that? I might be interested.

As for Bruce Crawford, how do I get a hold of him or gow do you get a hold of him?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 10, 2018)

Nope, I was watching it, I don't sell on eBay, that person is on another sector of Earth than mine. It's called Oregon.

I want a tank for it so she has a proper headlight. As far as I know there was no taillight for that line.

Those are my sister's kids getting the bikes, they will be properly equipped.


----------



## atencioee (Jun 10, 2018)

Saving Tempest said:


> Nope, I was watching it, I don't sell on eBay, that person is on another sector of Earth than mine. It's called Oregon.
> 
> I want a tank for it so she has a proper headlight. As far as I know there was no taillight for that line.
> 
> Those are my sister's kids getting the bikes, they will be properly equipped.



How do I contact Bruce Crawford?


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 15, 2018)

I think I have what you need. There is a least a couple Huffys with tanks and guards. I am selling all these parts and bikes.


----------



## atencioee (Jun 15, 2018)

kirk thomas said:


> I think I have what you need. There is a least a couple Huffys with tanks and guards. I am selling all these parts and bikes.View attachment 824061



Wow, looks like you have some good stuff in there. I may have found the tank on ebay. If it turns out not being the right one. I'll contact you with some pictures. Thank you so much!


----------



## atencioee (Jun 15, 2018)

kirk thomas said:


> I think I have what you need. There is a least a couple Huffys with tanks and guards. I am selling all these parts and bikes.View attachment 824061



Would you happen to have a huffy thunderbird type of chaingaurd? One that looks similar this (it does not have to say Thunderbird)...


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 16, 2018)

Yes I think so I will see what I can find.


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 16, 2018)

Do you have a picture of the tank you need as the ebay auction is no longer able to look at.


----------



## atencioee (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## atencioee (Jun 16, 2018)

There's some pics...as you can see I'm missing half a tank. I actually am tge winning bidder on the ebay one. The bid just rnded this morning.


----------



## atencioee (Jun 24, 2018)

Did you ever come across any huffy/monark chaingaurds?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 25, 2018)

Just for reference...this is what someone terms a 'parts' Huffy on eBay...notice that the bezel is MISSING and when they have a light there is that little oval Huffy sticker at the bottom of the tube.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=292612971693


----------



## atencioee (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks Saving Tempest...the only thing I see off that bike that I would want is the chaingaurd. I just sent the seller an email asking if they would be willing to sell me only that at a cheaper price obviously since I'm not interested in the entire bike.


----------



## jmastuff (Jun 25, 2018)

I will sell all but wheels handlebars and seat


----------



## atencioee (Jun 25, 2018)

jmastuff said:


> I will sell all but wheels handlebars and seat
> 
> View attachment 829144



I'm the one who's been messaging you on ebay...how much for the chain gaurd?


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Jun 25, 2018)

That


atencioee said:


> I'm the one who's been messaging you on ebay...how much for the chain gaurd?



You're looking at two different bikes.  Someone copied my bike from ebay and someone else replied with their bike.
I want $40 + actual ship for the chainguard.  PM me if you're interested.
jd


----------



## atencioee (Jun 25, 2018)

LIFE OF SCHWINN said:


> That
> 
> You're looking at two different bikes.  Someone copied my bike from ebay and someone else replied with their bike.
> I want $40 + actual ship for the chainguard.  PM me if you're interested.
> jd



Are you asking $40 including shipping?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 25, 2018)

I believe that was BEFORE SHIPPING.


----------



## atencioee (Jun 25, 2018)

Saving Tempest said:


> I believe that was BEFORE SHIPPING.



Hopefully not!


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Jun 25, 2018)

atencioee said:


> Hopefully not!



$40 + actual ship (or $100 + actual ship for everything)
I really don't have to sell it.  I can wait for a boys frame.  They come up, not
too often, but they do.  Without the chainguard, my bike is worthless.  It's
only missing light housing.  Those come up as well, but I don't want a girls
bike.


----------

